# Fujitsu Lifebook AH532



## donex (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich suche jetzt schon eine weile einen neuen Laptop für max. 600€ und bin dabei auf das Lifebook von Fujitsu gestoßen, was für den Preis mit abstand die beste Austattung bietet. Jetzt meine frage, bei welchem Shop man das Lifebook überhaupt bestellen kann? Bei den wenigen Shops wo es gelistet ist, ist es leider nicht verfügbar...
Falls es jemand besitzt oder näheres weiß, dann bitte ich euch um Informationen  

Vielen Dank

donex


Ach ja hier mal nen Link dazu: 
http://www.cyberport.de/notebook-und-tablet/notebooks/1C03-6CQ/fujitsu-lifebook-ah532---ivy-bridge-i5-3210m-8gb-750gb-gt640m-windows-7.html


----------



## fadade (11. Juli 2012)

Habs mir auch schon vorbestellt, da ich vermute, die nachfrage ( und damit der Preis) werden demnächst stark ansteigen^^
Das AH531 haben viele Freunde von mir und das ist für den Preis auch ein sehr gutes Gerät gewesen. Alternative mit der Leistung wäre nur von Acer ....


----------



## Amarillo (15. Juli 2012)

Für 100€ mehr gibts den mit dem Quad und der is verfügbar 

Ich glaub nicht, dass der Preis stark ansteigen wird 

Kennt sich jemand mit der Qualität von Fujitsu aus?


----------



## fadade (15. Juli 2012)

Quad in nem Notebook meide ich persönlich bisher auf äußerste!
Aber wenn der verfügbar ist kann man dat Teil ja mal bestellen und sich wenigstens schonmal ansehen^^

Die Quali vom AH531 soll sehr gut gewesen sein, sprich Business-Klasse nur halt an einigen Ecken gespart (frag mich nicht, wie sie das hinbekommen haben). Ich hoffe natürlich, dass das auch weiterhin so bleibt, nur in Anbetracht der Hardware vermute ich, dass sie sehr viel mehr gespart haben


----------



## Amarillo (15. Juli 2012)

Warum keine Quads?


----------



## fadade (15. Juli 2012)

Weil sie fast immer mit derselben Kühlung wie die i5-Modelle ausgeliefert werden, trotz einer 10-20W höheren TDP --> lauter, heißer, materialermüdender, weniger Aggulauzeit und teurer. Quads sind in einem normalen Notebook viellecht so gerade noch *möglich*, aber *unnötig*.
Falls man nicht gerade extremst CPU-lastige Anwendungen laufen haben muss, reicht ein aktueller i5 immer aus, und solche Anwendungen lässt man dann lieber auf einem Desktop laufen 

Gerade bei den Acer V3 und diesem AH532 wird das Kühlsystem so günstig wie möglich gehalten worden sein! Aber vielleicht gibt es ja demnächst die ersten Reviews, da lasse ich mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## donex (15. Juli 2012)

Also bei Notebooksbilliger ist es jetzt auch gelistet mit ner Lieferzeit von 5-10 Tagen...


----------



## Amarillo (16. Juli 2012)

Gebt mal bitte feedback, wenn ihr den Laptop habt 

Meint ihr es is ein großer Nachteil, dass man bei Fujitsu nur 1 Jahr Garantie hat?


----------



## Metalhead85 (17. Juli 2012)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Gebt mal bitte feedback, wenn ihr den Laptop habt
> 
> Meint ihr es is ein großer Nachteil, dass man bei Fujitsu nur 1 Jahr Garantie hat?


 
Ja, das wäre gar zu reizend . Suche auch gerade. Dafür schon mal Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juli 2012)

Hat denn schon jemand "Der Gerät" und kann davon berichten? Wird es müde?^^


----------



## fadade (20. Juli 2012)

Nein, ist aber aufm weeeeeeeeg 
Wahrscheinlich kann ich nächste Woche erst was "richtiges" dazu sagen

[bemerkung unnötig: GT640M LE lässt sich durch einfach Übertaktung in GT640M verwandeln (sofern man eine Kepler-Ausgabe erwischt)]


----------



## donex (20. Juli 2012)

Hi, hab jetzt was neues entdeckt und zwar das Lenovo Z580!
Da ich noch bis ende August warten kann (neue Semester beginnt ja erst im Oktober ), denke ich das ich mir dann lieber das Lenovo holen werde...hab einfach gute Erfahrung mit Lenovo gemacht und außerdem hat das Notebook nicht die LE Version drin, sondern die normale.

LG donex
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/stu...amm/lenovo+ideapad+z580+m81f6ge+15+multimedia


----------



## fadade (20. Juli 2012)

Also *ich *habe gehört, dass die Ideapads (sowie auch leider die Thinkpads) von Lenovo seit anfang des Jahres stark an Qualität eingebüßt haben (steht auch in diversen Testberichten) ... naja, Ausschlusskriterium dort wäre aber auch, dass der LAN Anschluss kein Gigabit unterstützt und das Tastaturlayout!

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe, dass das Lifebook eine Kepler-Variante hat, dann wird einfach das BIOS umgeflasht und _ikk habbn ook "normalle" GT640M ^^_

Falls du ein bisschen mehr geld ausgeben kannst/möchtest ist das hier ja vielleicht eine Alternative für dich: XMX Gaming Notebook M56-2O by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop
Notebookcheck.com hat auch einen Test von dem neuen Ivy-Modell


----------



## donex (20. Juli 2012)

fadade schrieb:


> Also *ich *habe gehört, dass die Ideapads (sowie auch leider die Thinkpads) von Lenovo seit anfang des Jahres stark an Qualität eingebüßt haben (steht auch in diversen Testberichten) ... naja, Ausschlusskriterium dort wäre aber auch, dass der LAN Anschluss kein Gigabit unterstützt und das Tastaturlayout!
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich hoffe, dass das Lifebook eine Kepler-Variante hat, dann wird einfach das BIOS umgeflasht und _ikk habbn ook "normalle" GT640M ^^_
> 
> ...


 
Hey, ja bei dem Modell müsste man dann wohl nen Test abwarten, aber sonst wär der fehlende Gigabit Anschluss für mich kein Problem und was gibts den am Tastaturlayout auszusetzen?

Lg donex


----------



## Amarillo (21. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mit Lenovo zB ganz schlechte Erfahrung gemacht...

Hatte ein Ideapad bestellt und da wollte sich die Grafik einfach nicht umschalten von CPU auf GPU, auch nicht manuell usw...zurück geschickt, jetzt meide ich jegliches Notebook von Lenovo


----------



## donex (21. Juli 2012)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Lenovo zB ganz schlechte Erfahrung gemacht...
> 
> Hatte ein Ideapad bestellt und da wollte sich die Grafik einfach nicht umschalten von CPU auf GPU, auch nicht manuell usw...zurück geschickt, jetzt meide ich jegliches Notebook von Lenovo


 
Naja ich denk mal das war eher ein einzelfall..ich hab z.B sehr gute Erfahrung mit dem S205 gemacht...und das ist auch ein IdeaPad...


----------



## Amarillo (25. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts nun aus? Müsste ja mittlerweile da sein


----------



## donex (2. August 2012)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren ob deins angekommen ist fadade.
Ich möchte es mir auch bestellen bald bestellen, aber wenn du sagst es taugt nix dann lass ich es lieber


----------



## Amarillo (9. August 2012)

er hat seinen storniert, weil es zu lange gedauert hat :S

hat den sonst jemand?


----------



## fadade (24. August 2012)

jep, wobei ich bisher immer noch kein für mich passendes Gerät gefunden habe 

hier mal neue Infos: Test Fujitsu LifeBook AH552/SL Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
nicht direkt die AH532-Version, aber immerhin ein Anhaltspunkt


----------



## fadade (5. September 2012)

Tadaaaa: Test Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## HansWochst (7. September 2012)

Ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung wenn ich den Thread hier mal für meine kleine Frage hijacke, wollte nicht einen weiteren Thread aufmachen:

Meine Freundin hat mir den Auftrag gegeben, aus max. 600€ das beste rauszuholen. Bei meiner Suche bin ich dann unter anderem auf's AH532 gestoßen. Als ich dann schon in der Vorbereitung des Kaufes war, hab ich dann nochmal Prospekte zweier Großmärkte durchgeblättert. Dabei bin ich auf 2 Toshiba-Notebooks gestoßen.
Zum einen war da das Toshiba Satellite L775-19E (i5 2450, 500GB Festplatte (Im Kleingedruckten steht 640 GB), 8 GB Ram, GeForce GT525, 17") für 577€, sowie das Toshiba Satellite 755NW1 (i7-2670QM, 8 GB Ram, 500GB Festplatte, GeForce GT525, 15,6") für 549€. Wie man sieht, ist bei beiden Geräten die GT525 verbaut. Jedoch ist selbige im ersten Angebot mit 2GB angegeben, im zweiten mit 1GB.
Ist eines der beiden eher zu empfehlen, als das AH532? Oder würdet ihr bei einem Budget von max. 600€ sowieso was ganz anderes empfehlen? 
Der Laptop soll für den Standart-Kram verwendet werden (Surfen, Office, usw.), aber auch mal zum Spielen herhalten können (NATÜRLICH Sims 3, ich würde aber genre auch mal ne Runde Guild Wars 2 drauf spielen) 
Gruß!


----------



## fadade (7. September 2012)

Toshiba Sattelite .... ist im Prinzip so etwas wie Acer Aspire oder Packard Bell oder so, also nicht gerade wertig. Für Standardkram reicht heutzutage aber eigentlich jedes Gerät 
Sims packt die GT525 auch noch!
Würde jetzt allerdings nicht unbedingt das gerät mit i7 nehmen, da der einfach Overpowered ist -> mehr Leistungsaufnahme, mehr Wärme, geringere Akkulaufzeit etc.

Vom AH532 gibt es auch ein Modell mit einer GT620M für ~550€ soweit ich weiß, das wäre vielleicht eher etwas. Wobei für solche Spiele selbst schon die Intel-IGP HD4000 aus der aktuellen Ivy-Bridge-Reihe reicht 

Kurz und knapp: Ich würde kein Toshiba nehmen, sondern eher eines dieser hier:
ASUS A55VD-SX065V (90N8DG114N542CVL151) - PC Games Hardware Online (meine Empfehlung, da das Gehäuse sehr gut ist)
ASUS X53SD-SX209V (90N3ES144N1F19VL151) - PC Games Hardware Online (selbiges wie oben, nur etwas ältere Hardware, aber die Verarbeitung ist wirklich Top)
Fujitsu Lifebook AH532, Core i5-3210M, 6GB RAM, 750GB (AH532M25B2DE) - PC Games Hardware Online (GT620M-Version) 
Fujitsu Lifebook AH532, Core i5-3210M, 8GB RAM, 750GB (AH532M25C2DE) - PC Games Hardware Online (GT640M-Version)


----------



## HansWochst (8. September 2012)

Danke für die Antwort!

Hmm, also die GT620-Variante ist eher weniger was, schließlich wäre die 640mLe-Variante preislich auch drin!

Und du würdest das Asus A55VD eher empfehlen als das AH532? Für mich scheinen die Laptops ziemlich ähnlich zu sein, ausser dass das AH532 eine größere Festplatte und, wenn ich den notebookcheck.com-Vergleich richtig interpretiert habe, die stärkere Grafikkarte. Also was spricht fürs Asus ( ausser dem Design)?


----------



## fadade (8. September 2012)

Moin,

also ich hatte bisher viele Notebooks von ASUS und die haben mich nie enttäuscht. Support/Aktualität von Treibern war immer gut, Gehäusequalität und das Kühlungssystem - selbst bei den günstigeren Gertäten - etc.
Beim AH532 kann ich das alles nicht aus persönlicher Erfahrung sagen, da müsste eben der Test herhalten, wobei das eben auch nicht schlecht klingt 
Und vor allem gibt es mehr Leistung für den gleichen Preis (was eben vermuten lässt, dass irgendwo auch gespart wurde!).
Da die Leistung für die Aufgaben ausreicht und ich ASUS kenne habe ich das eben auch mal eingebracht.

Du kannst ja erstmal das AH532 probieren und wenn es nun gar nicht geht, Rücksendung.


----------



## Amarillo (13. Oktober 2012)

Der Test liest sich eigentlich ganz gut! Aber... WIESO gibt es den nur noch mit Intel HD 4000?

Nur noch in der Kategorie 650€+ findet man das Notebook mit Grafikkarte -.-

Als er rauskam war die i5 Variante mit 8GB Ram, 640M und 750GB HDD noch 599€?!


----------



## fadade (14. Oktober 2012)

Hmm... ich weiß nicht, ob es hier war, dass ich geschrieben habe: Auf eine hohe Nachfrage folgt üblicherweise eine Preissteigerung 
Aber kann auch andere Gründe haben. Viele Geräte *fallen *ja eigentlich im Preis - jedenfalls nach nem halben Jahr oder so.


----------



## Amarillo (12. November 2012)

Also, ab 15.11. is Fujitsu Lifebook AH532 - Ivy Bridge i5-3210M 8GB/750GB GT640M matt Windows 8 64 der hier im Angebot, den hab ich mir mal bestellt, die Preise sind schon deutlich gestiegen, als die Serie rauskam, kostete dieses Modell ca 599€ glaub ich :/


----------



## Amarillo (7. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte den Laptop mit Win8 bestellt und nach 10 Tagen gleich wieder zurückgeschickt, es war echt der reinste Husten.. Dieses Datenphishende Windows hat meine USB 3.0 Sticks nicht erkannt uvm..

Hab dann bei notebooksbilliger den Laptop mit Win7 bestellt und habe den letzten bekommen, den sie hatten^^ (Er wurde danach aus dem Sortiment genommen)

Mit dem jetzigen bin ich vollauf zufrieden, lange Akkulaufzeit, tolles Design, guter Druckpunkt bei der Tastatur und im Gegensatz zu den Bildern, auf denen der Lappy klobig und schwer wirkt, ist er in Wirklichkeit elegant und schlank.

Außerdem bin ich überrascht was für einen guten Sound der Laptop hat (für einen Laptop halt)

Zur Leistung: Es war nicht immer klar, ob eine 640M oder eine 640M LE verbaut ist, ich habe eine LE und dies wird auch die allgemeine Bauweise sein.

Ich kann damit League of Legends auf höchster Grafik auf externem Bildschirm (1920x1080) spielen (50-60fps), Aion geht auf höchsten Einstellungen mit 29fps (nach bisschen Optimierung sah das Spiel besser aus und hatte auch seine 60fps)

Solidworks läuft ebenso auf dem Gerät, auch mit mehreren Teilen/Baugruppen

SEHR POSITIV ist zu bewerten, dass im Karton Treiber- (Win7/Win8) und Windows-CDs enthalten sind.

Der Kritikpunkt mit dem Laufwerk und dem Ladekabel, den ich in einem Test gelesen habe ist eigentlich nur meckern auf höchstem Niveau.

(Es hieß, das Laufwerk ließe sich nicht richtig öffnen. Wenn man das Kabel nach hinten legt (was der Normalfall ist) hat man keine Komplikationen)

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch helfen 

MfG Amarillo


----------

